# SHigSpeed!!!



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

I got my SHigSpeed suspension tonight. The quality is top-notch. Well worth the wait! Scott was a pleasure to deal with and I cannot wait to get this suspension on my car! Unfortunately it'll have to wait a week or two till I've got free time  I've got some pics up on my site and there will be writeups and reviews/etc coming as I dig deeper into this box of tricks. I'm sure this setup will bring me many miles of smiles!

My site (temporary for now):

http://www.kieranlavin.com/pictures/SHigSpeed

Thanks so much Scott! I know I'll be happy. The suspension's almost too pretty to put on my car  Nah!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow someone has got a lot of money to spend 

LOL i love how you documented the opening of the box. They look real purty. Can't wait for pics on the car!


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Wow someone has got a lot of money to spend
> 
> LOL i love how you documented the opening of the box. They look real purty. Can't wait for pics on the car! *


Similar to Barry Hobbs (I think?) who's writeup I read when making a decision, I was quite impressed with how well packaged everything was! 

As for the money, it is money well spent! It was under $2,500 and it could've been as low as $1,750 or so but I added some options  Honestly, IMO it's a $4,000 suspension for $1,750 and up depending on options.

I almost don't want to put it on the car. That first picture was of the rim with some weird oil-colored shmuck on it. I thought it was oil but my oil level's ok. Then, I found that my caliper is leaking but the MC isn't getting *THAT* low. A friend suggested it might be the blown KYB... wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Well uh - since you don't want to put them on your car, I'd be happy to - um - "store" them over here for you - just say the word, I'm always ready to help out a forum person in need....


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *Well uh - since you don't want to put them on your car, I'd be happy to - um - "store" them over here for you - just say the word, I'm always ready to help out a forum person in need.... *


Sorry, no Canadians  Seriously though, I cannot wait. I'm almost tempted to call in 'sick' some day to install them. However, they'll have to wait till hopefully 2 weeks from today... I HOPE! I'm taking a day off to get the car inspected and do this. If I can't clear up the emissions crap, the suspension will (unfortunately!) have to wait. It'll sure be nice though... drove in my car today and man is that suspension shot. 18-wheelers are out-handling me around on-ramps


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How did your stock suspension die so fast?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> *How did your stock suspension die so fast? *


The *STOCK* suspension I thought had died at 80K or so. It really hadn't (as I now know feeling a semi-blown suspension). At 80K, I put KYB AGX and ProKits on. As you well know, the Eibachs aren't enough spring weight and they killed the AGX's. The rear AGX's have *NO* give to them when you pull them in or out... so the road basically has it's way with my rear suspension. And the front is getting to be the same way too. Hey, the AGX's lasted about 50K miles! I have a friend who's AGX's only lasted like 20K miles


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice set-up man! Im glad to see more and more of our members stepping up and buy quality suspenisons. Let us know what you think of them once you get them on. BTW, what spring rates did you get?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Nice set-up man! Im glad to see more and more of our members stepping up and buy quality suspenisons. Let us know what you think of them once you get them on. BTW, what spring rates did you get? *


You don't know how excited I really am! And I can't wait to 'test' them out either. I'll certainly let you all know what it's like. Unfortunately, I won't be able to do a track event till the end of July maybe  The spring rates I believe around 350f / 300r


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

They're 380/300...

-SHig


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

SHigSpeed said:


> *They're 380/300...
> 
> -SHig *


D'oh! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

what is the minnimum drop on these


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, there's really no minimum per se... They are shortened so at some point close to stock height you run out of droop travel though. I can also design the system around your level of drop so if you want to run only at stock height I can leave the dampers at stock lenght. I'd say a reasonable drop would be 1.25" - 2" though you can probably go to like 3" with a decent amount left.

-Scott


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

why can these coilovers have no minimum drop while ones such as the Tein's have a minimum drop of 2.1" in front and .6" in the rear and they are shortened as well. Just curious if its the springs or if its something else.

Thanks


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *why can these coilovers have no minimum drop while ones such as the Tein's have a minimum drop of 2.1" in front and .6" in the rear and they are shortened as well. Just curious if its the springs or if its something else.
> 
> Thanks *


Most likely a combination of spring length and amount of shortening. You will be limited as to how high you can raise the lower perch or you will top out internally. With my setup you can get longer or shorter springs to accomodate as well as have the actual bodies/mounts made so as to work within your desired drop "zone".

-Scott


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

does Shigspeed have a website, I couldnt find one


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> *does Shigspeed have a website, I couldnt find one *


Nope... you'll just have to talk to Scott. Shoot him an e-mail or PM. He got back to me very fast anytime I had a question or anything and is very knowledgeable. He'll hook you up and you won't be dissapointed  

When's my 'kickback' check arrive Scott?  Seriously, I just like the guy and can't wait to put the suspension on!!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just wondering, I like to browse and see what companies have to offer. 

If they need a website let me know, I can hook em up


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> *just wondering, I like to browse and see what companies have to offer.
> 
> If they need a website let me know, I can hook em up  *


I'm the same way. I wanted to see something online too before I made my decision. Scott told me he didn't have a website and didn't really have time to do one (I believe that now... he's a busy man!) 

Scott, like Neil, I wouldn't mind helping you set up a website. I think you're involved with computers so I *BELIEVE* you have the knowledge to do it yourself? Either way, I wouldn't mind helping you out if you need some simple help. Just register a domain at joker.com and I'll help you out... free


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

he really need to put up a website because i need to see pics of the products. what did your kit include and what options you order with the kit? yeah he needs a website. word of mouth is good but it will help more in sells if he has a website. i thought motivatinal engineering,progressive,$advance design$, was the only coil over kits availble for the b13 chassis (i have a nx)

what is his priceing for a coilover kit?

i see that you have camber caster plates was it part of the kit?

and i see you have to top ?pillow ball mounts? how much and was part of the kit 










i was looking to get the progressive suspension (scc august issue) but if the price is right i take a look at the shigspeeds


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

LONEWOLF said:


> *he really need to put up a website because i need to see pics of the products. what did your kit include and what options you order with the kit? yeah he needs a website. word of mouth is good but it will help more in sells if he has a website. i thought motivatinal engineering,progressive,$advance design$, was the only coil over kits availble for the b13 chassis (i have a nx)
> 
> what is his priceing for a coilover kit?
> 
> ...


Thing is Scott's not really out there making the suspension trying to make money off it or anything. He's doing it as a sort of hobby (and a service to the few that hear about him) on the side. He does have a real job so his prices are really for the cost, his time, and maybe a little extra for his racing budget  (I wouldn't mind having a racing budget! The suspension and a ring (gulp!) ate my LIFE budget) So... I can see why Scott wouldn't want a website. He wouldn't want to draw in huge amounts of business that a website might bring in (Scott, correct me if I'm wrong!) Don't get me wrong, he loves business but he just doesn't want to also be dealing with the stupid e-mails that a website would attract "how much does it cost" "can you do it for my car" etc, etc.

Scott can (again) correct me if I'm wrong but the basic coilover is $1750 and that includes the struts/springs, bumpstops, rear pillowball mounts, and hardware. The camber plates were extra and he only orders them through Ground Control so there's nothing there. Only reason I got it through Scott was that he drilled the holes for the brackets so I can still use a STB (that bracket was an extra $25 or so I think) If you want to do the pillowball mounts separately, the cost of those is $150. His lower control arm brace is $175. I got it all but the basic setup is $1750. I added a few things though 

BTW, I'm embarassed to say that I haven't installed the suspension yet (I haven't forgotten a writeup). See Scott... I wasn't kidding when I said no rush! It'll hopefully go on Sunday so it'll be soon.

If you want any additional pictures of the suspension before it goes on the car, speak up! It'll be on soon


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

Kieran's nailed it precisely. I'm already too busy as it is so I don't really have the time necessary to give excellent customer service to a whole lot of people. The pricing is all correct except for the brackets. They're $50, but the GC plates already come drilled and tapped - they thought ahead.

And ferchrissakes! Install the stuff before I buy it back!

-Scott

p.s. Any chance the strut mounts will be coming my way soon? Yeah, I'm in over my head on these...


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

SHigSpeed said:


> *p.s. Any chance the strut mounts will be coming my way soon? Yeah, I'm in over my head on these... *


Yes, Ray and I need to get together and ship them out to you. I forgot how many we all decided on (I don't think we ever did reach a conclusion) but we'll gather up as many as we can find and send them out. Funny, I was JUST thinking about this the other day!

And, yes, they'll be installed. Little does anyone looking in the back window to break in and steal any valuables out of my car know but there's a ~$2,300 suspension in that box back there! Been sitting in the back seat for a month now


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Gotcha that makes sense, hehe I actually thought Shigspeed was a major brand or something for a while but didnt know why I couldnt find anything on the net.

As for the website just thought it might be nice to have a page even if its not public to show people the various options you have available as well as pricing so you dont have to repeat the same thing over and over when someone asks for a setup. You can just be like go to www.name.com and check out my stuff. You can even password protect it so the public doesnt see it. 

anyways if your doing well as is then great  was just a suggestion


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Well, the suspension's on the car! It took some serious grinding of the strut tower (which wasn't TOTALLY necessary). This suspension was SO worth the wait! I haven't really had a chance to check the car out under hard cornering (there's too much in the trunk anyway) What I'm really looking forward to though is taking the car on the track! I started with the intention of doing a technical writeup but quickly realized Barry Hobbs' is plenty technical and covers everything. I'm just posting results, problems we ran into, and, most importantly, driving impressions!

http://www.kieranlavin.com/SE-R/SHigSPeed.html

I promise to return and update it as I drive the car more... going to be driving 500+ miles this weekend


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: SHigSpeed!!!*



kieranlavin said:


> *http://www.kieranlavin.com/SE-R/SHigSPeed.html
> *


Oops... it's actually:

http://www.kieranlavin.com/SE-R/SHigSpeed.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A RECOMMENDATION AS TO AGX SETTINGS FOR B13--STOCK SPRINGS--F&R??


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

BOBW said:


> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A RECOMMENDATION AS TO AGX SETTINGS FOR B13--STOCK SPRINGS--F&R?? *


Stock springs will give you more of a cushy ride and wouldn't be quite as good as something else. Get ground controls or Eibach ProKits


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What? I thought you said you had AGX's with prokits on and they weren't enough and ruined the AGX's?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *What? I thought you said you had AGX's with prokits on and they weren't enough and ruined the AGX's? *


Well... yes, kinda, sorta. I don't know 100% because I've been out of the loop a while now but apparently Eibach made a batch of crappy springs for the B14 that were *LOWER* than stock spring rates and caused horrible bottoming and were just plain shitty. I'm not sure if that's even been corrected? Either way, I've heard that the Eibachs are better with B13s and they usually produce fairly good results. The GC's would be better but for a cheaper budget, on a B13, Eibachs will probably do. On my B14 I suspect that both lower spring rates of the Eibachs and wear and tear of track duty along with the horrible roads of NJ/NYC ruined the suspension alltogether. I'm not sure how long the valving on the SHigSpeed is going to last! The suspension still feels great but I'm wondering if I haven't already blown one strut on a sinkhole around here!


----------



## WhiteWiz (Oct 3, 2003)

has anyone asked you for your old KYB AGX shocks yet?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

WhiteWiz said:


> *has anyone asked you for your old KYB AGX shocks yet? *


If you're speaking to me, no one asked me. I was going to get them dyno'd but it's too late now. I was so anxious to get rid of the damned things that they're long gone in the trash


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

So SHigSpeed how long will it take to get a order filled hopefully i will get some in feb. right before the race season 2004.


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

LONEWOLF said:


> *So SHigSpeed how long will it take to get a order filled hopefully i will get some in feb. right before the race season 2004. *


That's hard to say. The 8611 inserts are out of stock nationwide. They are due in December sometime from Holland. Of course if you commit now I can have the bodies and rest of the kit ready and waiting. 

Let me know if you want to do a "layaway". :^)

-SHig


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

well just email with pricing and options i have a nx2000 1992 
sorry i have'nt email you early just finished tuning my car. boost!!!


----------

